# Female Air Force Dress Short Sleeve Shirt



## joeydepalmer65 (12 May 2019)

What are the air force female shirts like? Dose the bra show under it or can someone get away with out wearing anything under it?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 May 2019)

Does the bra show?  Not that I've ever seen.  I'm sure females might have some specific advice about color of material, etc that is better than others for wear with the shirt, but the shirt material (65% polyester, 35% cotton) is not paper-thin.

https://www.facebook.com/RCAF.ARC/photos/pcb.10155372398261237/10155372616046237/?type=3&theater

Can members get away without wearing anything under the shirt?  I've actually no idea.


----------



## my72jeep (12 May 2019)

I was on a change of command parade in Borden mid 90’s, it rained, well poured Air Force shirts are seee through when wet.
New base commanders first RO’s reminded everyone that 1, bras should be a neutral colour (ie white, nude,blue) and 2, bras must be worn on parade.


----------



## ModlrMike (12 May 2019)

The information you seek is in the Dress Instructions, Chap 2, para 10:

"Undergarments including a brassiere for female personnel shall be worn under all orders of dress and shall be of an appropriate colour so as not to be visible through uniform items of clothing"

Note the word shall - this means not optional.

Link: https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/military-history/history-heritage/dress-manual.html


----------



## joeydepalmer65 (12 May 2019)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> I was on a change of command parade in Borden mid 90’s, it rained, well poured Air Force shirts are seee through when wet.
> New base commanders first RO’s reminded everyone that 1, bras should be a neutral colour (ie white, nude,blue) and 2, bras must be worn on parade.



So if you do not wear a bra, and it rains, everyone will get a show? is it allowed for females to wear white undershirts?


----------



## Haggis (12 May 2019)

joeydepalmer65 said:
			
		

> So if you do not wear a bra, and it rains, everyone will get a show? is it allowed for females to wear white undershirts?



Read the post above your last one.  It answers the question.  Bras are not optional.


----------



## joeydepalmer65 (12 May 2019)

Thank you all. Is it ok to wear an undershirt under the shirt?


----------



## ModlrMike (12 May 2019)

1. Yes, you can wear an undershirt;
2. No, you may not substitute and undershirt for a bra;
3. Please stop. The question has been answered to death.


----------



## joeydepalmer65 (12 May 2019)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> 1. Yes, you can wear an undershirt;
> 2. No, you may not substitute and undershirt for a bra;
> 3. Please stop. The question has been answered to death.



yes, but how do you remove it?


----------



## BeyondTheNow (12 May 2019)

joeydepalmer65 said:
			
		

> yes, but how do you remove it?



Alright, enough. You’ve been warned previously and DS is well aware of your entire posting history. You need a break. 

Thread locked for the time being. Not much else needs to be added at this point.


----------

